# Copper cookware scratch removal



## menuhin (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I've just got my first piece of copper cookware, a Mauviel skillet in a relatively cheap price.
The bottom of the copper pan is kind of scratched, and I'm wondering if I can polish it back to the shiny lust finish, and how do I do that?
Thanks!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 15, 2008)

If you just want to get it bright and shiny - you can use any copper cleaner, or even Bar Keepers Friend with a little water and a sponge.

If you are wanting to remove the scratches - that is a little more involved. You'll have to remove some of the metal by grinding, buffing and polishing them out - or take it to someone who can do it for you. Here is what is involved: An Introduction to Buffing and Polishing

Copper is a soft metal - so if you're going to actually use the pan to cook in it's just going to get scratched again.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 15, 2008)

If you use your pan, and you should, expect it to show its use. Enjoy cooking in a great pan!


----------

